
Harvard Researcher's Startup Offers Genome Analysis for Free - ArtWomb
https://www.bloomberg.com/news/articles/2018-11-15/harvard-researcher-s-startup-offers-genome-analysis-for-free
======
thedailymail
If the service is free, then your genome is the product

------
elliekelly
The next generation will laugh at the stupidity of those who willingly gave
their entire genome sequence and personal health data away to a corporation
for free.

